# Previsões médio prazo (Março 2016)



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:21)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas (Dezembro 2015)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:21)

Olhando para Março, entrada quase continental com a depressão a fazer alguns marabalismos:


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 16:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Olhando para Março, entrada quase continental com a depressão a fazer alguns marabalismos:


Olá! Achas que esse evento tal como está a ser modelado traria mais frio/neve que o deste fim de semana? Obrigado!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Fev 2016 às 17:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Achas que esse evento tal como está a ser modelado traria mais frio/neve que o deste fim de semana? Obrigado!



Pelo frio a 850hpa não, com a neve que caiu a 300/400m hoje tivemos certamente iso -4ºC no litoral centro, para o próximo fim-de-semana modela-se -2ºC (daria para cotas mínimas de 600/800m).


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:45)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Pelo frio a 850hpa não, com a neve que caiu a 300/400m hoje tivemos certamente iso -4ºC no litoral centro, para o próximo fim-de-semana modela-se -2ºC (daria para cotas mínimas de 600/800m).


Pois, um evento destes não é todos os dias. Aqui só não tivemos acumulação, porque foi um nevão muito intenso com flocos grandes e durante muitas horas!


----------



## james (27 Fev 2016 às 18:08)

Uma entrada continental pode dar nevões mais significativos a cotas  mais baixas, mesmo com menos frio em altitude, penso eu. As entradas marítimas, mesmo com muito frio em altitude, o facto de trazerem muita humidade,  faz com que neve com acumulação só ocorra a cotas relativamente elevadas. Como se viu neste evento, não fora esse fator e o Litoral Norte poderia ter acumulados generalizados. O potencial estava lá. 

Para o próximo fim de semana, perspetiva - se nova entrada fria. GFS e ECM em consonância.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

james disse:


> Uma entrada continental pode dar nevões mais significativos a cotas  mais baixas, mesmo com menos frio em altitude, penso eu. As entradas marítimas, mesmo com muito frio em altitude, o facto de trazerem muita humidade,  faz com que neve com acumulação só ocorra a cotas relativamente elevadas. Como se viu neste evento, não fora esse fator e o Litoral Norte poderia ter acumulados generalizados. O potencial estava lá.
> 
> Para o próximo fim de semana, perspetiva - se nova entrada fria. GFS e ECM em consonância.


Então pensas que terá neve mais abundante? Obrigado!


----------



## james (27 Fev 2016 às 18:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Então pensas que terá neve mais abundante? Obrigado!




Ainda é muito cedo para falar em pormenor dessa entrada. 
Agora, no geral,  pode sempre esperar - se mais de uma entrada continental, em termos de neve com acumulação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 18:22)

james disse:


> Ainda é muito cedo para falar em pormenor dessa entrada.
> Agora, no geral,  pode sempre esperar - se mais de uma entrada continental, em termos de neve com acumulação.


Obrigado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Fev 2016 às 18:25)

james disse:


> Uma entrada continental pode dar nevões mais significativos a cotas  mais baixas, mesmo com menos frio em altitude, penso eu. As entradas marítimas, mesmo com muito frio em altitude, o facto de trazerem muita humidade,  faz com que neve com acumulação só ocorra a cotas relativamente elevadas. Como se viu neste evento, não fora esse fator e o Litoral Norte poderia ter acumulados generalizados. O potencial estava lá.
> 
> Para o próximo fim de semana, perspetiva - se nova entrada fria. GFS e ECM em consonância.



Se houver frio instalado à superfície realmente pode nevar às mesmas cotas que hoje com menos frio a 850hpa, mas pelo que eu estou a ver o vento da entrada do próximo fim-de-semana também vai estar de noroeste nas horas com precipitação e maior frio em altitude. É acompanhar, mas outro evento de neve a cotas baixas no litoral com uma semana de intervalo era sorte a mais


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 18:32)

tambem acho, mas ela que venha


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2016 às 13:03)

Os modelos tão muito maus...não vejo nada para os próximos tempo em particular para o Sul


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2016 às 13:39)

miguel disse:


> Os modelos tão muito maus...não vejo nada para os próximos tempo em particular para o Sul



Até 15 de Março, não se vê qualquer precipitação no sul. Entre 4ª feira e 6ª feira, as temperaturas máximas já ultrapassarão os 20ºC no Algarve, embora haja uma nova descida no próximo fim de semana. 

Por este andar, Março poderá ser novamente mais um mês seco no Sul, portanto há que poupar água que este ano hidrológico está acabado, não é, em Março e Abril que vão fazer com que o armazenamento nas albufeiras do Algarve suba para 70 ou 80% da sua capacidade.


----------



## lserpa (28 Fev 2016 às 13:41)

miguel disse:


> Os modelos tão muito maus...não vejo nada para os próximos tempo em particular para o Sul


Pois, eu vejo a primavera a entrar


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Fev 2016 às 17:10)

O GFS não se cansa de modelar entradas frias ao fim de semana


----------



## Orion (29 Fev 2016 às 23:06)

Até agora nada de novo. Persiste a circulação meridional. Já lá vão os tempos de uma NAO negativa no inverno:






Aliás, as intensidades extremas, - a combinação das positivas e negativas - nesta década não são vistas há mais de 50 anos:






No horizonte, mais plumas tropicais:






Em resumo, não foi neste inverno que a circulação zonal se reestabeleceu. Será 2016 semelhante a 2015?


----------



## james (1 Mar 2016 às 15:10)

Previsão mensal atualizada do IPMA :  Temperatura abaixo do normal para todo o território até meados de Marco.

Será que ainda seremos contemplados com uma siberiana este ano?


----------



## dopedagain (1 Mar 2016 às 15:12)

james disse:


> Previsão mensal atualizada do IPMA :  Temperatura abaixo do normal para todo o território até meados de Marco.
> 
> Será que ainda seremos contemplados com uma siberiana este ano?


Esperemos bem que sim


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Mar 2016 às 16:17)

james disse:


> Previsão mensal atualizada do IPMA :  Temperatura abaixo do normal para todo o território até meados de Marco.
> 
> Será que ainda seremos contemplados com uma siberiana este ano?



A análise da Oscilação Árctica semanal prevê exactamente o mesmo:
https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation


----------



## Thomar (1 Mar 2016 às 18:26)

A última saída do GFS (run 12H) dá a possibilidade de ocorrência de uns farrapos (neve) no interior do país na transição de domingo para segunda:
*
Portalegre*
+129 Dom 06/03 21H 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.3 0 2.5 532 1417 5411 3.1 88 0.1 -31.6 1011.7 10 700
+132 Seg 07/03 00H 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*1.1* 0 2.2 531 1415 5401 2.3 90 -0.5 -32.3 1011.7 31 *600 *
+135 Seg 07/03 03H 12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.1* 0 1.8 530 1410 5390 2.5 88 -1.1 -33.1 1011.7 74 *500 *
+138 Seg 07/03 06H 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 28 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.2* 0 3.5 529 1415 5395 1.5 88 -0.9 -33.3 1012.8 74 *400 *
+141 Seg 07/03 09H 22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 2.6 530 1436 5420 4.5 76 -1.0 -32.9 1015.0 5 450

*Covilhã*
+126 Dom 06/03 18H 12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*1.3* 74 -0.2 532 1409 5401 4.1 79 -0.7 -31.7 1010.5 36 *750*
+129 Dom 06/03 21H 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 29 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 1.8* 0 1.0 531 1415 5403 1.3 90 -1.0 -32.3 1012.0 83 *600 *
+132 Seg 07/03 00H 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 32 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 0.3* 0 0.7 529 1414 5394 1.1 91 -1.8 -33.1 1012.2 91* 500 *
+135 Seg 07/03 03H 13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 39 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 1.9 528 1416 5390 0.5 90 -2.4 -33.5 1012.8 96 300
+138 Seg 07/03 06H 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 41 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 4.4 528 1424 5403 -1.0 92 -1.7 -33.0 1014.5 67 0

*Bragança*
+126 Dom 06/03 18H 13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 0.2* 26 -0.1 531 1406 5393 3.3 70 -0.7 -32.7 1010.8 44 *650 *
+129 Dom 06/03 21H 8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 1.7 529 1415 5395 0.5 81 -1.0 -33.1 1013.0 80 400
+132 Seg 07/03 00H 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.4* 0 1.7 528 1423 5395 1.2 78 -2.7 -33.4 1014.2 90 *350 *
+135 Seg 07/03 03H 11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 0.7* 0 1.5 528 1430 5399 0.6 83 -3.1 -33.8 1015.5 100 *300 *
+138 Seg 07/03 06H 12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 34 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 5.0 527 1442 5410 -1.6 85 -2.9 -32.5 1017.7 89 50


----------



## cova beira (1 Mar 2016 às 20:58)

situação interessante mostra o gme e gfs para o inicio da proxima semana com entrada de frio de origem mais continental e com instabilidade, para já o europeu não acompanha


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2016 às 21:18)

Pelos estudos e previsões para o futuro teremos anos bem diferentes, uns dos outros, inconstantes e imprevisíveis, temos que viver com isso, desde que não falte água... veremos


----------



## dopedagain (2 Mar 2016 às 15:12)

Excelentes noticias para os amantes do frio e neve para o mês de Março

Fonte: http://www.cazatormentas.net/marzo-2016-arranca-con-nuevas-expansiones-de-aire-polar-maritimo/

Vale a pena a leitura de todo o artigo


----------



## james (2 Mar 2016 às 21:36)

Apesar de estar a ser dada pouca importância ,  continuo a achar que o possível evento do próximo fim de semana tem potencial. Aliás, na próxima sexta e sábado, o IPMA já coloca cotas relativamente baixas.  O que me surpreendeu, pois ainda poderá haver alguma abundância de precipitação.  
Depois, ali no início da próxima semana, a possibilidade de cotas mais baixas, o GFS e o ECM já estão em alguma sintonia. A precipitação é residual, mas já foi nula. De saída em saída tem aumentado um pouco. E, apesar do frio em altitude ser menor. A entrada poderá ser de Norte, o que trará muito pouco ar marítimo, o que, na minha opinião, havendo precipitação, aumenta a hipótese de cotas mais baixas. 
Ah, e à muitas saídas que o GFS modela cota 0 para o Vale do Minho Superior. E aqui, sim,  os modelos têm  prognosticado sempre alguma precipitação.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Mar 2016 às 16:27)

A depressão que aproximou-se, acompanhada de ar frio, não consegue progredir para Leste por causa do anticiclone russo. Por isso, e segundo alguns modelos, até por volta do dia 10 de Março, vamos lidar com mudanças constantes e repentinas nas condições meteorológicas. Depois, então, quando o AA puder estender-se, poderá transportar calor.


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2016 às 23:19)

A saída das 12 do ECM está _ciclogenadamente explosiva_. Ora vejamos. Começa-se com uma ciclogénese (quase) explosiva 'normal':











A depressão recentemente _ciclogenada explosivamente_ desaparece:






Para depois reaparecer de forma_ ciclogenadamente explosiva_:






Mais a sério, afigura-se mais uma pluma tropical para o final da semana que se avizinha. Os pormenores ainda são difíceis de se perceber como a minha anterior apresentação o sugere. Neste momento dá para um pouco de tudo. Desde uma rega generalizada no arquipélago até o G. Oriental ter pouquíssima chuva devido à posição do anticiclone.


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2016 às 21:25)

Primeiras apreciações sobre o evento do final da semana que vem... pelo GFS 12 o cenário não será muito favorável para o G. Oriental. Ainda assim, estou esperançoso para as próximas saídas. Até agora o anticiclone ganha força a sudeste do arquipélago, cortando em parte a circulação de sul.

Em termos gerais, a distribuição da água precipitável é esta (11 de Março):






O jet, o cisalhamento e a helicidade serão muito importantes (infelizmente não há mais variáveis disponíveis). Ignoro em parte o LI, preferindo focar-me no ritmo de arrefecimento (que no longínquo final da semana parece ser interessante). Quem sabe? Até pode surgir uma situação de baixo CAPE/alta instabilidade favorável à ocorrência de fenómenos de tempo severo.

Provavelmente daqui a 2/3 dias esfumou-se tudo. Mas por agora fica o registo.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Mar 2016 às 12:35)

Boas saídas dos principais modelos (GFS e Europeu) a quererem pôr alguma instabilidade a partir do meio do mês, após um período de muito sol e temperaturas amenas! 
Quem sabe se não será o começo das belas trovoadas de Primavera... Situação a acompanhar!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2016 às 12:03)

No dia de hoje temos um centro de baixas pressões sobre o Reino Unido, em deslocamento para sul/sueste, ao qual se encontra associado uma superfície frontal fria que cruza a Península Ibérica de norte para sul. Após a passagem da superfície frontal, o ar pós-frontal será nitidamente mais frio e dará lugar a aguaceiros esporádicos e pouco frequentes, especialmente nas regiões montanhosas do norte e centro. Descida de temperatura.

A semana vai prosseguir com baixas pressões no Mediterrâneo e o predomínio de altas pressões ao longo da costa ocidental da Europa, favorecendo a entrada de ar polar continental. Como consequência afirma-se o predomínio do tempo seco e muito frio ao longo da semana em Portugal Continental, com formação de geada ou gelo durante a noite, especialmente no interior norte e centro, onde as temperaturas mínimas se situarão em valores muito baixos.

Resumindo: tempo frio, com temperaturas iguais ou abaixo do normal para esta época do ano.


----------



## huguh (9 Mar 2016 às 14:25)

parece-me que a 2ª metade do mês vai ser bem mais animada do que estas primeiras 2 semanas..
pra já tem estado a adiar mas o cenário está lá e irá chegar mais tarde ou mais cedo


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2016 às 14:30)

huguh disse:


> parece-me que a 2ª metade do mês vai ser bem mais animada do que estas primeiras 2 semanas..
> pra já tem estado a adiar mas o cenário está lá e irá chegar mais tarde ou mais cedo


Que cenário?


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2016 às 22:53)

Muito interessante esta saída...
A metade sul do país poderá ter chuva na terça-feira. Que bela reviravolta!


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 16:42)

saida interessante do gfs para o próximo fim de semana com trovoadas


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2016 às 21:14)

A sucessão de depressões seria algo certamente muito interessante


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Mar 2016 às 22:36)

Isto é que era. A primavera a começar logo com umas trovoadinhas.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2016 às 00:45)

realmente era mesmo bom umas trovoadas, por exemplo para um dos meus locais de seguimento (Coruche) gfs mete cape 700 e tal no domingo , veremos, é melhor não criarmos grandes expectativas por enquanto porque ainda falta 1 semana


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Mar 2016 às 01:52)

david 6 disse:


> realmente era mesmo bom umas trovoadas, por exemplo para um dos meus locais de seguimento (Coruche) gfs mete cape 700 e tal no domingo , veremos, é melhor não criarmos grandes expectativas por enquanto porque ainda falta 1 semana



Também mete entre esses valores para aqui na segunda. Mas como dizes ainda é uma ilusão. 


No entanto há algum consenso entre GFS e ECM. Vamos  ver.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Mar 2016 às 16:46)

Boas,

O GFS continua a modelar uma cutt-off para a entrada da primavera. Era muito bom, que saudades de umas trovoadas primaveris, ainda que seja um pouco cedo, pois não há ainda temperaturas suficientemente altas para gerar umas formações mais interessantes. Ainda assim daria para lavar as vistas.






Espero que mantenha, e que venham destas em Maio ou Junho, aí sim teríamos uns dias em cheio.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (15 Mar 2016 às 21:46)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O GFS continua a modelar uma cutt-off para a entrada da primavera. Era muito bom, que saudades de umas trovoadas primaveris, ainda que seja um pouco cedo, pois não há ainda temperaturas suficientemente altas para gerar umas formações mais interessantes. Ainda assim daria para lavar as vistas.
> 
> ...



Era tão bom que tivesse mos uns meses diferente de primavera e verão. Só sol e temperaturas altas até chateia. O ano passado foi muito aborrecido


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Mar 2016 às 22:18)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Era tão bom que tivesse mos uns meses diferente de primavera e verão. Só sol e temperaturas altas até chateia. O ano passado foi muito aborrecido


Exacto. Também já ando à espera de uma primavera e verão com instabilidade, ao estilo de 2011. Já vão seis anos, pode ser que esteja para breve.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2016 às 23:40)

É impressionante o que o gfs está a prever! Teremos instabilidade pelo menos durante 5 dias! 
Acumulação prevista para as próximas 240 horas:


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2016 às 13:46)

como tinha dito há uma semana, parece que tudo se está a compor para uma 2ª metade do mês com o regresso da precipitação e no mínimo mais animada dos que os dias que temos tido ultimamente! Vamos ver..


----------



## dopedagain (16 Mar 2016 às 14:14)

Previsão para o pico da nevosa, parece que vamos ter boas acumulações na zona da peneda gerês


----------



## james (16 Mar 2016 às 15:08)

dopedagain disse:


> Previsão para o pico da nevosa, parece que vamos ter boas acumulações na zona da peneda gerês




E se o ECM não falhar, na primeira metade de Abril, vais ter mais. 

Precipitação acima do normal e temperatura abaixo do normal em Abril  é garantia de entrada ( s)  fria ( s)  e neve certa nas serras.

Vendo os modelos, e como já referi anteriormente, na minha opinião, a mudança, a ocorrer, só acontecerá em Abril.  Até ao Fim do mês, é provável que o padrão anticiclonico predomine, com alguma frente  de fraca atividade e de rápida passagem, como no próximo fim de semana. E esta análise em especial no Norte.


----------



## dopedagain (16 Mar 2016 às 16:00)

james disse:


> E se o ECM não falhar, na primeira metade de Abril, vais ter mais.
> 
> Precipitação acima do normal e temperatura abaixo do normal em Abril  é garantia de entrada ( s)  fria ( s)  e neve certa nas serras.


Que maravilha  a ver o que o fim de semana nos trás!


----------



## james (18 Mar 2016 às 12:51)

A uma distância temporal que temos ainda que avaliar com reserva, mas o certo é que há uma tendência ( que pode desaparecer nas próximas saídas,mas existe)  para a possibilidade de termos uma Páscoa bastante molhada ( o que seria muito complicado para os compassos aqui no Norte) . 

Certo é que o GFS, que já vinha insistindo nisso,  agora também é seguido pelo ECM. 

Até lá ainda pode desaparecer tudo...   Ou não... 



P.S.  Como já tenho vindo a afirmar e contrariando as expectativas iniciais da previsão de longo prazo de temperatura acima do normal, esse cenário comeca a desvanecer - se.  Possibilidade de temperatura dentro ou abaixo do normal até ao final de Abril, pelo menos. 

Talvez  " Efeito Pós - Lá Niño " quiçá.  E talvez ainda nos estejam reservadas mais surpresas para os próximos tempos.


----------



## dopedagain (18 Mar 2016 às 20:22)

james disse:


> A uma distância temporal que temos ainda que avaliar com reserva, mas o certo é que há uma tendência ( que pode desaparecer nas próximas saídas,mas existe)  para a possibilidade de termos uma Páscoa bastante molhada ( o que seria muito complicado para os compassos aqui no Norte) .
> 
> Certo é que o GFS, que já vinha insistindo nisso,  agora também é seguido pelo ECM.
> 
> ...


Ainda continuamos numa fase de "ses" mas seria um fim de semana de RESPEITO! 40mm em 6 horas no domingo com a cota a descer dos 1250 ate aos 700 seguido de mais uns 30mm no dia seguinte  com continuação de cota a 700 aqui no alto minho no meu ver seria o maior nevão deste ano com acumulações de medo....


----------



## jonas (18 Mar 2016 às 20:31)

dopedagain disse:


> Ainda continuamos numa fase de "ses" mas seria um fim de semana de RESPEITO! 40mm em 6 horas no domingo com a cota a descer dos 1250 ate aos 700 seguido de mais uns 30mm no dia seguinte no  com continuação de cota a 700 aqui no alto minho no meu ver seria o maior nevão deste ano com acumulações de medo....


Sem duvida.
A nao esquecer tambem o vento... o que esta previsto e para rajadas com mais de 100 kmh


----------



## jonas (18 Mar 2016 às 20:48)

Esta saida do GEM esta FAnTASTICA!
Com ventos muitos fortes e precipitacao acima de 50mm em 6 horas!


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mar 2016 às 21:09)

Engraçado que em algumas saídas as depressões descem em latitude e logo a seguir sobem e bastante. Esperemos para ver como se comportará a cut-off nos próximos dias no que ao Sul diz respeito. Isto porque depois a tendência parece ser a mesma de até agora. Depressões a passar muito a Norte beneficiando as regiões do Norte e o centro da Europa em geral.


----------



## jonas (18 Mar 2016 às 21:15)

Sim.Infelizmente sim.E pena porque queria ver algo fora do normal... se o evento que esta programado para o fim de semana da pascoa se concretizar ja nao era nada mau... alias era muito bom!


----------



## Nando Costa (18 Mar 2016 às 22:34)

Na minha opinião acho mesmo que virá algo pelo menos a norte e centro. Isto para o fim de semana de Páscoa. A concretizar-te teríamos uma Páscoa bem invernosa. Certo mesmo é a continuação de tempo fresco até ao fim de março. No ano passado por esta altura a dorsal já nos visitava e este ano nem sinal dela. 
É bom sinal. Eu não queria fazer previsões tipo Maria Helena, mas tenho a sensação de que os modelos sazonais vão levar uma banhada daquelas. Há um mês o IPMA previa temperaturas acima de normal para março e abril, ora o que é certo é que está a acontecer o inverso. O El ninõ está a começar a enfraquecer e lá para Junho estaremos já entrar numa fase de transição possivelmente para La ninã neutral, se não estou em erro. Quero com isto dizer que será que se está a desenhar uma primavera algo fresca, instável e marcada por grande variabilidade climática? Fica a questão no ar para os mais entendidos responderem.


----------



## jonas (19 Mar 2016 às 08:21)

O gfs tirou tudo nesta run!


----------



## gomas (19 Mar 2016 às 12:12)

primavera adiada ou seja a uns anos para cá nao existe primavera nem outono cada vez essas estaçoes estao ultrapassadas
quero dizer a passagem inverno verao isto que ainda estamos em março a meu ver vem muita chuva e frio.


----------



## dopedagain (19 Mar 2016 às 12:27)

jonas disse:


> O gfs tirou tudo nesta run!


Aqui no alto minho continua, só subiu um pouco a cota e desceu a precipitação, normal a tanta distancia do evento ( se é que o vamos ter )


----------



## james (19 Mar 2016 às 15:14)

Para já, o GFS e o ECM ainda vão no sentido de uma previsão, no mínimo, interessante para o próximo fim de semana. Aliás, os modelos não se ficam por aí e até  indiciam a continuação no início de Abril desse padrão meteorológico.

Mas ainda faltam cerca de 120 horas.

Para já, vamos ter instabilidade durante o dia de hoje em todo o território.  Amanhã e segunda só no Centro e Sul. Depois, em princípio, teremos 3/4 dias de descanso para que depois , espero eu, apareca novo período interessante de instabilidade.


----------



## qwerl (19 Mar 2016 às 15:21)

james disse:


> Para já, o GFS e o ECM ainda vão no sentido de uma previsão, no mínimo, interessante para o próximo fim de semana. Aliás, os modelos não se ficam por aí e até  indiciam a continuação no início de Abril desse padrão meteorológico.
> 
> Mas ainda faltam cerca de 120 horas.
> 
> Para já, vamos ter instabilidade durante o dia de hoje em todo o território.  Amanhã e segunda só no Centro e Sul. Depois, em princípio, teremos 3/4 dias de descanso para que depois , espero eu, apareca novo período interessante de instabilidade.



O GEM também está muito interessante, é bom sinal ver este consenso entre os modelos
Os ensembles do GFS também estão muito interessantes a médio e longo prazo, em especial para o norte.
Diagrama para um ponto do Norte do país:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mar 2016 às 21:29)

Parece que Lisboa vai continuar com as temperaturas máximas abaixo da média, até à Páscoa. Este cenário já vem desde o início do mês e, provavelmente, vamos acabar com uma anomalia de -1ºC ou até mesmo de -2ºC.


----------



## Nando Costa (19 Mar 2016 às 21:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que Lisboa vai continuar com as temperaturas máximas abaixo da média, até à Páscoa. Este cenário já vem desde o início do mês e, provavelmente, vamos acabar com uma anomalia de -1ºC ou até mesmo de -2ºC.


Precisamente. Lá se vão as previsões sazonais, que apontavam temperaturas acima da média, pelo cano abaixo. Será isto um prenuncio da primavera que está para vir? Espero bem quem sim.Tenho muitas saudades das primaveras da minha infância algo frescas (temperaturas na média ou abaixo), ventosas e com bastante instabilidade (trovoadas) e em que o calor a sério só vinha no fim de Maio e em Junho.


----------



## Super Trovoada (21 Mar 2016 às 21:00)

Boas, sou novo por aqui e ainda não percebo muito disto 
Estava a planear uma viagem a Lisboa para dia 29 e gostava de saber qual é a tendência que as previsões vão apontando afim de poder preparar as coisas com alguma antecedência. 
Obrigado!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 21:06)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Boas, sou novo por aqui e ainda não percebo muito disto
> Estava a planear uma viagem a Lisboa para dia 29 e gostava de saber qual é a tendência que as previsões vão apontando afim de poder preparar as coisas com alguma antecedência.
> Obrigado!


Bem vindo! 
Por enquanto, tudo indica que deverá ser um dia chuvoso, mas as previsões podem mudar nos próximos dias.


----------



## huguh (21 Mar 2016 às 22:51)

para já e a umas 120h de distância, parece que já ninguém nos tira um sábado que vai ser de muita chuva a norte e centro e que parece querer repetir-se no dia 29, terça-feira.. a acompanhar!


----------



## huguh (22 Mar 2016 às 16:26)

o GFS nas últimas runs tem vindo a diminuir a quantidade de precipitação para o fds, comparativamente ao que vinha a ser modelado nas runs anteriores


----------



## trovoadas (22 Mar 2016 às 19:28)

A descida das depressões para latitudes mais a favor das regiões do Sul parece que foi adiada para Abril. Mais um adiamento...sinceramente custa-me a acreditar que comece o Inverno em Abril mas não seria Inédito.


----------



## gomas (23 Mar 2016 às 14:44)

vem aí um fim de semana algo chuvoso e frio sabado parece mais favorável a ocorrencia de chuva em que o norte será mais beneficiado
mas a temperatura essa continua baixa para a época ou vai ser temporário


----------



## Thomar (23 Mar 2016 às 15:58)

Ontem o IPMA colocou no site um comunicado especial para a previsão deste fim-de-semana de páscoa:

*Informação especial *
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2016-03-22 17:40:00* e *2016-03-23 17:40:00*
*Assunto: Previsão Especial de Páscoa para o Arquipélago dos Açores *
No dias 23 e 24 de março o estado do tempo nos Açores será condicionado pela passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, que deverá afetar sucessivamente os grupos Ocidental, Central e Oriental. O céu apresentar-se-á em geral muito nublado, prevendo-se períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, especialmente no Grupo Ocidental. Prevê-se ainda condições para a formação de neblinas. O vento será de sudoeste bonançoso a moderado (10/30 km/h), rodando para norte com a passagem da frente fria. 
Para os dias 25 e 26 de março (sexta-feira), prevê-se, de uma forma geral em todas as ilhas, períodos de céu nublado com abertas, possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros fracos e vento do quadrante oeste moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h) com rajadas na ordem dos 55 km/h. 
Para dia 27 de marco espera-se um novo agravamento do estado do tempo a partir do final da manhã no grupo Ocidental e da tarde no grupo Central, com aumento da nebulosidade, períodos de chuva fraca e vento sudoeste fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h) com rajadas até 65 km/h especialmente nas ilhas Corvo e Flores. 
As temperaturas máximas deverão variar entre os 16ºC e os 19ºC, e as mínimas entre os 10ºC e 13ºC. 
(...)

*Informação especial *
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2016-03-23 00:00:00* e *2016-03-27 23:59:00
Assunto: Previsão Especial Páscoa - Madeira *
O estado do tempo no arquipélago da Madeira será condicionado essencialmente por uma crista anticiclónica que se estende desde a região a sudoeste dos Açores até ao Golfo da Biscaia. Nos dias 26 e 27, sábado e domingo, a crista anticiclónica irá enfraquecer, permitindo a aproximação de superfícies frontais frias. Prevê-se a ocorrência de precipitação, em especial nos dias 23, 24 e 27, mais frequente nas vertentes norte e terras altas e que poderá ser de neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha da Madeira. 
O vento será do quadrante norte moderado a forte nos dias 23 e 24, soprando por vezes com rajadas. Nos dias seguintes diminui de intensidade e rodará temporariamente para quadrante oeste. 
A temperatura mínima irá variar entre 11 e 13ºC e a temperatura máxima entre 17 e 20ºC. Nas terras mais altas da ilha da Madeira, a temperatura mínima irá variar entre 1 e 3ºC e a temperatura máxima entre 5 e 8ºC. 
(...)

*Informação especial*
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2016-03-23 00:00:00* e *2016-03-27 23:59:00
Assunto: Previsão Especial Páscoa - Continente *
O estado do tempo em Portugal continental será condicionado, na 4ª feira, por uma região depressionária centrada na região sueste da Península Ibérica com ocorrência de aguaceiros, em geral fracos, e mais frequentes nas regiões Centro e Sul. Com o deslocamento para leste desta região depressionária, uma crista anticiclónica tende a impor a sua influência pelo que na 5ª feira se espera céu pouco nublado ou limpo. O vento irá soprar do quadrante norte, com mais intensidade na faixa costeira ocidental e terras altas onde poderá soprar forte e com rajadas. 

A partir do dia 25 e até 27, com a aproximação e passagem de superfícies frontais, prevê-se a ocorrência de períodos de chuva que serão mais frequentes nas regiões Norte e Centro. O vento rodará para quadrante oeste e será por vezes forte nas terras altas. 
Prevê-se queda de neve a partir da tarde de dia 26 acima dos 
1800/2000 metros, descendo gradualmente a cota para os 1000/1200 metros, podendo a conta descer para os 800/1000 metros durante a noite e manha de dia 27. 
A temperatura mínima irá variar entre 6 e 10ºC, embora com valores mais baixos no nordeste transmontano e na Beira Alta, onde não deverão ultrapassar 5ºC. A temperatura máxima irá variar aproximadamente entre 14 e 18ºC, com exceção da zona da Serra da Estrela, onde será ligeiramente inferior. 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa
Data de edição: 2016-03-22 12:30:21


----------



## Super Trovoada (23 Mar 2016 às 17:50)

Boa tarde
O IPMA retirou a chuva para o dia 29 enquanto que alguns modelos numéricos apontam para uma entrada de precipitação (que tem vindo a ser cada vez menos intensa e cada vez mais para o norte do país). Posto isto e tendo uma viagem a Lisboa para esse dia (que depende do bom tempo, ou pelo menos ausência de chuva) gostava de saber se há ou não a possibilidade de um dia chuvoso. Neste caso qual será o mais correto, o IPMA ou os modelos numéricos?


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mar 2016 às 18:53)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Boa tarde
> O IPMA retirou a chuva para o dia 29 enquanto que alguns modelos numéricos apontam para uma entrada de precipitação (que tem vindo a ser cada vez menos intensa e cada vez mais para o norte do país). Posto isto e tendo uma viagem a Lisboa para esse dia (que depende do bom tempo, ou pelo menos ausência de chuva) gostava de saber se há ou não a possibilidade de um dia chuvoso. Neste caso qual será o mais correto, o IPMA ou os modelos numéricos?



Que grande confusão. O IPMA nunca pode estar mais certo ou errado que os modelos numéricos, até porque os meteorologistas usam os modelos (e não só) para fazerem as previsões. Neste caso o IPMA baseia-se principalmente no ECMWF. Essa previsão que estás a ver(10 dias) também não convém muito dar-lhe confiança, pois é uma previsão automática, também com base nos modelos numéricos. As previsões só teem mão dos meteorologistas até 3 dias.

Quem sabe fazer uma boa análise de modelos numéricos (não incluindo só a precipitação mas também outros factores), no geral nem precisa da previsão do IPMA. Mas isto já é outro assunto. Não estou com isto a dizer que deves ignorar as suas previsões e que tens de começar a analisar os modelos à brava, não, é só para te explicar. 

Quanto ao tempo para a próxima semana, ainda é difícil saber ao certo, pois ainda falta bastante, só lá para sexta ou sábado é que se poderão ter algumas certezas.

Cumps.


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2016 às 19:46)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Boa tarde
> O IPMA retirou a chuva para o dia 29 enquanto que alguns modelos numéricos apontam para uma entrada de precipitação (que tem vindo a ser cada vez menos intensa e cada vez mais para o norte do país). Posto isto e tendo uma viagem a Lisboa para esse dia (que depende do bom tempo, ou pelo menos ausência de chuva) gostava de saber se há ou não a possibilidade de um dia chuvoso. Neste caso qual será o mais correto, o IPMA ou os modelos numéricos?



A quase uma semana de distância é bem provável que hajam mais variações na previsão, especialmente porque a posição do anticiclone não está ainda muito bem definida (quando comparando com por exemplo o Verão). Há uma grande variedade de modelos, sendo que o IPMA só se baseia em alguns poucos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2016 às 21:00)

*Miniférias da Páscoa na Madeira com possibilidade de neve nos picos altos*

*Partilhar o artigo Miniférias da Páscoa na Madeira com possibilidade de neve nos picos altos*







As miniférias da Páscoa vão ser dominadas pela chuva, que será mais frequente nas regiões do norte e no centro, e queda de neve, adiantou hoje à agência Lusa o meteorologista Bruno Café.

De acordo com o meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), a partir de sexta-feira e até domingo de Páscoa, com a aproximação e passagem de superfícies frontais, está prevista a ocorrência de períodos de chuva, que serão mais frequentes nas regiões do norte e do centro.

"Gradualmente, a partir do final de sexta-feira, estamos a prever períodos de chuva no litoral norte, que e no dia 26 [sábado] vai estender-se a todo o território. No dia 27 [domingo] vai passar a regime de aguaceiros", declarou.

Bruno Café explicou também que está previsto para as miniférias da Páscoa vento do quadrante oeste, que poderá ser por vezes forte nas terras altas.

"No sábado estamos também a prever queda de neve acima dos 1.800/1.200, descendo gradualmente a cota para os 1.000/1.200 metros, podendo descer para os 800/1.000 metros durante a noite e manhã de domingo", afirmou.

Segundo o especialista do IPMA, a chuva vai ser mais persistente no sábado no litoral norte, enquanto no domingo será de aguaceiros.

"No que diz respeito às temperaturas, a mínima vai variar entre 06 e 10 graus Celsius, embora com valores mais baixos no nordeste transmontano e na Beira Alta, onde não deverão ultrapassar 05 graus. A temperatura máxima irá variar aproximadamente entre 14 e 19 graus, com exceção da zona da Serra da Estrela, onde será ligeiramente inferior", explicou.

Quanto ao estado do tempo, no arquipélago da Madeira nas miniférias da Páscoa, o instituto prevê a ocorrência de precipitação, mais frequentes nas vertentes norte e terras altas e que poderá ser de neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha, vento do quadrante norte, moderado a forte.

Segundo o IPMA, as temperaturas mínimas na Madeira vão variar entre 11 e 13 graus e a máxima entre 17 e 20 graus.

O instituto prevê para os Açores a passagem hoje e quinta-feira de uma superfície frontal fria, que deverá afetar sucessivamente os grupos ocidental (Flores e Corvo), central (Graciosa, São Jorge, Terceira, Pico e Faial) e oriental (São Miguel e Santa Maria).

Assim, a previsão aponta para céu em geral muito nublado, prevendo-se períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, especialmente no grupo ocidental, condições para a formação de neblinas e vento de sudoeste bonançoso a moderado, rodando para norte com a passagem da frente fria.

Nos Açores, as temperaturas máximas deverão variar entre os 16 e os 19 graus, e as mínimas entre os 10 e 13.

http://www.rtp.pt/madeira/sociedade...om-possibilidade-de-neve-nos-picos-altos_2088


----------



## james (24 Mar 2016 às 13:03)

Aparentemente, vai observar - se uma mudança de padrão a partir de amanhã.  A chuva só deverá cair em quantidade razoável a Norte do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela, mas parece claro a mudança para um padrão oceânico.  Resta saber até quando.


----------



## qwerl (24 Mar 2016 às 22:56)

Acumulações importantes de precipitação no litoral Norte até às 150 horas, segundo o GFS 18z:






Dá ideia que lá para o início da próxima semana temos uma frente que fica estacionária, provocando assim acumulados elevados.
De notar que já tivemos 3 episódios semelhantes este ano (3/4 de Janeiro, 9/10 de Janeiro e 12/13 de Fevereiro), que, como sabemos, provocaram várias cheias nomeadamente nas grandes bacias hidrográficas.
A distância temporal ainda é alguma (á volta de 100h), logo isto ainda está sujeito a alterações. O ECMWF coloca um cenário um pouco mais brando, como é habitual, e o GEM segue o GFS. O que, tal como o colega @james referiu, está mais ou menos certo, é que deveremos assistir a uma mudança de padrão, com estabelecimento de uma corrente oceânica, nomeadamente nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. Resta saber se essa mudança será efémera ou se irá prolongar por mais algum tempo.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2016 às 11:07)

Bom dia,

na mais recente actualização do GFS, aqui o Noroeste continua com boas acumulações até ao fim do mês, vamos ver se passo dos 100 mm no total acumulado :


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mar 2016 às 11:18)

Está muito bom para o norte, já o sul pouca chuva vai ter...


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2016 às 11:20)

Mais um Péssimo evento para o Sul...vai chover no molhado, e este padrão vejo a mais de 1 ano... para quem mora mais a Sul já enjoa ver este cenário... A minha esperança está no inicio de Abril


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2016 às 11:42)

No início de Abri parece que a instabilidade também poderá regressar, já há algum tempo que o GFS vai mostrando este cenário, contudo a distância temporal ainda é grande:


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2016 às 12:52)

miguel disse:


> Mais um Péssimo evento para o Sul...vai chover no molhado, e este padrão vejo a mais de 1 ano... para quem mora mais a Sul já enjoa ver este cenário... A minha esperança está no inicio de Abril



O cenário no sul é sempre no 2ºpainel e é de sonho, ainda falta mais de 1 semana até lá, com o aproximar deve começar a cortar como é habitual nestas circunstâncias. O GFS está animador demais enquanto o ECM está mais reticente, por isso, vamos ver se a cut-off que é modelada pelo GFS fica  ao largo de Portugal ou vai acabar no Mediterrâneo como mostra o ECM.


----------



## dopedagain (25 Mar 2016 às 12:54)

Vai nevar certamente nos cumes aqui no litoral norte e região transmontana. Esta na altura de ir buscar mais uma vez o passa montanhas


----------



## james (25 Mar 2016 às 16:14)

dopedagain disse:


> Vai nevar certamente nos cumes aqui no litoral norte e região transmontana. Esta na altura de ir buscar mais uma vez o passa montanhas




E, para  a próxima quarta / quinta,  o GFS  vai modelando cotas ainda mais baixas.  Vamos ver o que isto dá. 
Mas  quer o GFS quer o ECM, vão insistindo em mais entradas frias para o início de Abril.  Vamos ver no que vai dar. 

Este mês, temos tido também noites mais frias que em janeiro. Os dias têm estado frios também por cá.


----------



## james (25 Mar 2016 às 21:06)

O ECM reforçou a previsão de instabilidade( e valores  de precipitação) para os próximos 10 dias. 
E frio também, já agora.


----------



## dopedagain (25 Mar 2016 às 21:42)

james disse:


> O ECM reforçou a previsão de instabilidade( e valores  de precipitação) para os próximos 10 dias.
> E frio também, já agora.



é pena as cotas de neve serem tão flutuantes. parece me que tudo que cair derrete logo no dia seguinte pelo menos segundo os meteogramas. vamos esperar para ver, nesta ultima actualização já mudou um bocado.


----------



## huguh (25 Mar 2016 às 22:54)

esta run das 18 do GFS carrega forte e feio com chuva para segunda  e terça !


----------



## trovoadas (26 Mar 2016 às 23:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O cenário no sul é sempre no 2ºpainel e é de sonho, ainda falta mais de 1 semana até lá, com o aproximar deve começar a cortar como é habitual nestas circunstâncias. O GFS está animador demais enquanto o ECM está mais reticente, por isso, vamos ver se a cut-off que é modelada pelo GFS fica  ao largo de Portugal ou vai acabar no Mediterrâneo como mostra o ECM.



Tudo muito distante ainda! Ainda há dias era modelada alguma chuva no sul no dia de hoje e que foi quase inexistente. Para os próximos tempos o cenário continua o mesmo. Não aparece nada de concreto a curto médio prazo. Quase certo parece ser mais alguma chuva nas regiões do costume.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2016 às 13:54)

trovoadas disse:


> Tudo muito distante ainda! Ainda há dias era modelada alguma chuva no sul no dia de hoje e que foi quase inexistente. Para os próximos tempos o cenário continua o mesmo. Não aparece nada de concreto a curto médio prazo. Quase certo parece ser mais alguma chuva nas regiões do costume.



4ª feira era modelada chuva para aqui e neste momento já desapareceu toda.  O GFS inventa sempre uma cut-off no final do 2º painel, coisa que nunca acontecerá porque nunca desce para o 1º painel, parese ser as entradas frias de Inverno sempre a adiar e que nunca acabam por acontecer.


----------

